# Shipping an adult male Idolo



## aNisip (Aug 26, 2012)

How should I go about shipping this guys? they like alot of room in whatever enclosure they are in and I'm sending him through express so he will only be in transit about 2days...what to do... :/


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 26, 2012)

I've shipped adult Idolo in a foam lined 32oz deli's with stick glued to the top for grip, room equals alot of banging around, you don't want that. They worked out very nicely


----------



## aNisip (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok, thanks Nick! However, I'm not sure I have the wide 32oz container and only the tall 32oz...


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 26, 2012)

That is the 32oz tall, express should be just one day? But they'll be safe.


----------



## aNisip (Aug 26, 2012)

Ohh...well then, I will work on the enclosure asap...and should I even bother to put bb pupae in there with him?

Thanks a ton Nick!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 26, 2012)

No just feed him well before you ship, but a little mist won't hurt.

In bigger containers they tend to lose feet and legs from all the movement.


----------



## aNisip (Aug 26, 2012)

Mmk sounds good Nick! Thanks again!

-Andrew


----------



## fleurdejoo (Aug 26, 2012)

Idolo King to the rescue! :tank:


----------



## aNisip (Sep 1, 2012)

I just made the 32oz cup with foam and sticks and when I put him in it as a test run he was struggling to move around, and got stuck a couple times...he was frantically trying to escape...


----------



## Paradoxica (Sep 1, 2012)

Where do you get that foam?


----------



## aNisip (Sep 1, 2012)

I am using more of a platic-y foam, the one Nick is using, you could probably find at a craft store or something...


----------

